# Baby pigeon (I think) found



## Benallen200 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all, I found what I think is a baby pigeon on the pavement outside my house in Birmingham uk. I left him for a bit but no parents arrived and a cat was nearby. I've picked him up and put him in a box but I can't find any rescue centres nearby to take him in. What should I do?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

There are good care guidelines on this UK site:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

This is link to rescue centres, but nearest seem to be Kidderminster or Nuneaton areas

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

If you are on Facebook, do try this pigeon rescue group, which is primarily a UK network and quite active. I'd be surprised if we don't have any members there in your area:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

(request to be approved)


----------



## Benallen200 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks, I've put a request in and pm'd someone on here who I found through a google search who seemed to help someone before. Fingers crossed


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Have sent Ben a message so we'll be able to tie up and I can take the baby over.

Janet


----------



## Benallen200 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for suggestions. A real help and handing the little fella over today


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Janet, you are a blessing! Thank you for taking in the little baby.

Ben, thank you also for saving the pigeon's life.


----------

